
Mumbai Police Play a Trick on Honking Drivers - ra7
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/04/world/asia/mumbai-horn-honking.html
======
beerandt
Maybe excessive horn honking is a problem, but conditioning drivers to second
guess their use of a safety device is a horrible, horrible idea.

~~~
llampx
It's not a safety device in the way it's used most of the time in India. This
is absolutely a great move.

------
httgp
This is direly needed in every part of India. Everyone honks all the time and
it can be maddening.

------
knacky
Could the cars with the green signal honk to keep their lane flowing?

~~~
ra7
Think the decibel meter is only connected to the red light.

~~~
knacky
Right, so the green drivers would just keep resetting the red light's timer.

~~~
ra7
Ah! That's definitely an interesting case and quite possible.

~~~
m-p-3
A way to counteract this would be to interconnect the mics to determine the
origin of the sound and its flow. Nefarious drivers honking while passing the
green light could be ignored, or have the green light cut short (but then you
risk penalizing drivers behind them who might not be responsible).

